# Skype on TiVo



## agsGeoff (Oct 12, 2006)

Since TiVo is linux based, I wonder if there is a way to run Skype on my TiVo; plug in a camera/mic combo to the spare USB port and have video conferencing on my TV instead of upstairs at the computer desk. 

Even if it could tell me that someone was calling me on my Skype on the computer, that would be a start. 

If someone calls me on skype and I'm not at the computer, then I don't know about it. If I'm just downstairs watching TV, it would be great to switch over to it and have a video conference via TV and TiVo.

I'm sure it's not as simple as that, but would be nice.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

A TiVo doesn't have the horsepower to run Skype.

Despite it running linux, it doesn't have a whole lot of resources to do much else than a DVR. There are better/existing Skype "appliances"


----------

